# Shoe VS. President bush



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG i so freaking LOL'd at the guy throwing his shoes at the president XD i almost wet my fur. Did you laugh as much as i did?
watch it for yourself shoe vid


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 17, 2008)

My reaction was more of "wtf? Someone just threw... both of his shoes.... at the President of the US."

We've been so desensitized. It would've been a big deal, had it been another man, lol.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

true, but the look on the presidents face made me laugh so freaking hard HDTV XD he dodged the first shoe like a ninja then popped back up and smiled at the guy.

p.s. secret service was kinda slow to react the guy had time to throw both of his shoes at the president...


----------



## Sernion (Dec 17, 2008)

Angry at the journalist for not aiming better.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 17, 2008)

I laughed at it first, then realized how stupid it is.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

i didnt laugh so much at the shoe throwing but more at the presidents reaction


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 17, 2008)

I find it confusing that you keep typing "the president" and not "bush"
your diction is very unnatural to me


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

:/ what if i put "president bush" ???


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 17, 2008)

I guess I'm commenting more on the general population's tendency towards abbreviating as much as possible - in this case, Bush takes a lot less effort to write. heh.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2008)

that was so hilarious^^
wanna be just like that guy? here ya go: http://www.addictinggames.com/sockandawe.html


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> I guess I'm commenting more on the general population's tendency towards abbreviating as much as possible - in this case, Bush takes a lot less effort to write. heh.



lol im never one to do things the easy way even if sometimes it is the right way... i often take the long way home from work XD



CaptainCool said:


> that was so hilarious^^
> wanna be just like that guy? here ya go: http://www.addictinggames.com/sockandawe.html



funny and stupid the perfect balance to be entertaining for 5 min then annoying


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 17, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> I find it confusing that you keep typing "the president" and not "bush"
> your diction is very unnatural to me


 
Bush is the president, therefore The president = Bush.

This video made me facepalm at how immature people are. But anyways I congratulate president Bush, he dodged that shoe well.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Bush is the president, therefore The president = Bush.
> 
> This video made me facepalm at how immature people are. But anyways I congratulate president Bush, he dodged that shoe well.



like a ninja, he even had time to pop back up and smile XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 17, 2008)

The Damn journalist forgot to turn on their aimbot


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

Bush matrix dodged that shoe. 

If you're going to get your ass handed to you by journalists and the secret service do more then just throw a god damn shoe. *facedesk*


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

something had to have made him rage or something, who would be so pissed that they would throw thier shoes at someone XD thats another reason i laughed so hard. a freaking shoe thats the best u could come up with XD


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

And they say Americans are stupid, HA!


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 17, 2008)

In before old news is old.

...I lol'd at the fact it took the Secret Service 5 seconds to react. :3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> In before old news is old.
> 
> ...I lol'd at the fact it took the Secret Service 5 seconds to react. :3



I know, the first to react was a journalist and it took him like a split second. I wish the vid didn't freeze up and you actually got to see him punch that guy in his shit.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 17, 2008)

Didn't he say something to the effect of "here's a farewell from the Iraqi people, you dog!"

Also, I thought doing this was akin to the middle finger in the US...but it physically hits you. Whoopie.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I know, the first to react was a journalist and it took him like a split second. I wish the vid didn't freeze up and you actually got to see him punch that guy in his shit.



wow i didn even see that until you pointed it out lol


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought it was pretty stupid... even after I learned it's a Iraqi (or Middle Eastern) way of insulting someone.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> wow i didn even see that until you pointed it out lol



Really? I noticed right off the bat but that's just because I have an eye for these things.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 17, 2008)

pheonix said:


> And they say Americans are stupid, HA!


Lol, so true so true.



WetWolf said:


> like a ninja, he even had time to pop back up and smile XD


 
I know exactly what he was thinking "Lol, matrix."


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 17, 2008)

What did the bush say at the end? "It's an achievement"? I think he's kind of an idiot, actually.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 17, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> What did the bush say at the end? "It's an achievement"? I think he's kind of an idiot, actually.



I think he was referring to the progress in Iraq. Considering that he got a shoe thrown at him instead of being blown to bits, I would have to agree with him (OHNOEZ! Bad once in a lifetime experience! X3 ).


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 17, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I think he was referring to the progress in Iraq. Considering that he got a shoe thrown at him instead of being blown to bits, I would have to agree with him (OHNOEZ! Bad once in a lifetime experience! X3 ).



Haha, ok, I get it^^
But then again, he maybe weren't blown to bits beacuse there were a lot of other iraqians there that DIDN'T know of the evil shoe-tossing plan.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

I raised an eyebrow, nothing more


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 17, 2008)

Who throws a shoe? Seriously?


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 17, 2008)

i lol'd at the shoe throwing, bush has some skills 

years back the  journalist wouldnt have been able to think about throwing a shoe at the last regime leaders with out being killed on the spot, heck there wouldnt even be any  journalist to write what they wanted to


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Who throws a shoe? Seriously?



Would you have prefered a garter? ;-)

Imagine what would have happened THEN - if Bush had come home and Ms. Bush would have waited at the doorstep, with a rolling pin in her hand .... ;>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Who throws a shoe? Seriously?


I would've thrown a grenade


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 17, 2008)

I lol'd much

Ninja bush.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Who throws a shoe? Seriously?



An idiot.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I would've thrown a grenade



Yeah, was gonna add that. But if he had better aim, it could have made a nice black eye, that would have been sweet.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Yeah, was gonna add that. But if he had better aim, it could have made a nice black eye, that would have been sweet.



I would've loved to see bush with a black eye or bloody nose, just think of the headlines. *President bush beaton by shoe!*


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I would've thrown a grenade



If he had thrown his socks instead of his shoes that might have counted as an attack with a gas grenade. ;-)


----------



## eternal_flare (Dec 17, 2008)

XD serve him right, well, now I want those shoes.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> XD serve him right, well, now I want those shoes.



They'll probably be on Ebay, (if they wheren't already) check and see.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> I lol'd much
> 
> Ninja bush.



no shit that has to be the coolest thing he has done XD he dodged then poped back up to smile for the cameras he was probably thinking *wtf did that guy just throw his shoe at me!??!?*



Talvi said:


> Yeah, was gonna add that. But if he had better aim, it could have made a nice black eye, that would have been sweet.



it still would not have hit him... president bushes skilz are maximum


i bid 5$ for the shoes...


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 17, 2008)

Can't say I blame the guy who threw it, really.


----------



## Frasque (Dec 17, 2008)

So I guess there's ONE thing admirable about Bush - his Mortal Kombat reflexes.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2008)

Least it wasn't filled with purple flour.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Least it wasn't filled with purple flour.



i dont get it?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2008)

Remember when Tony Blair was attacked by a condom filled with purple flour?


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Remember when Tony Blair was attacked by a condom filled with purple flour?



XD i do now


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm just amazed Bush was quick enough to dodge the shoes. Especially that first one..


----------



## StrayTree (Dec 17, 2008)

If he threw cleats, he would've been successful.


----------



## Emil (Dec 17, 2008)

I do believe it was another Iraqi who knocked the thrower down, wasnt it?


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Emil said:


> I do believe it was another Iraqi who knocked the thrower down, wasnt it?



yhea lol iraqi journalists quicker than secret service XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I'm just amazed Bush was quick enough to dodge the shoes. Especially that first one..


the whole thing was planned


----------



## StrayTree (Dec 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> yhea lol iraqi journalists quicker than secret service XD



Indeed.


----------



## Emil (Dec 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> yhea lol iraqi journalists quicker than secret service XD



If the secret service blew away a guy who was just throwing shoes, dont you think it would have been an even bigger incident than it already was?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I'm just amazed Bush was quick enough to dodge the shoes. Especially that first one..



someone should make a joke video of Bush dodging matrix style, or a video where the Iraqi person says "BOOT TO THE HEAD!" and then the failure noise plays when he misses.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> the whole thing was planned



that would explain the smile bush made after the first dodge


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> that would explain the smile bush made after the first dodge



Bush always smiles like a three year old boy that just planted a bomb in his diapers, that's nothing unusual. ;-)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

what bothers me... did he get his shoes back?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Bush always smiles like a three year old boy that just planted a bomb in his diapers, that's nothing unusual. ;-)



No he smiled because he thought "Whoa I dodged an assassination attempt! HE WAS GONNA BOOT ME TO DEATH WITH RUBBER!"


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> No he smiled because he thought "Whoa I dodged an assassination attempt! HE WAS GONNA BOOT ME TO DEATH WITH RUBBER!"



lol i would have smiled i would have thought *wft that guy threw a shoe at me... just smile and wave boys...*


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> lol i would have smiled i would have thought *wft that guy threw a shoe at me... just smile and wave boys...*



Just look cute and cuddly ... ;-)


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 17, 2008)

"Jihad! May my Nike size 10's bring death to America and the Jews! Over-turn our dictator will you now!?".


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 17, 2008)

i want to know how that guy got his shoes off that fast he's quicker then my mom


----------



## koppnik (Dec 17, 2008)

He did it for the lulz.


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

>.> ... ....     .  i laffed my ass off XD.. i mean so hes my Commander in Cheif.. but common lol.. he deserves it XD.. *waits for next pay grade.*


----------



## Nylak (Dec 17, 2008)

Woulda been way funnier if he'd gotten smacked in the face.  XD  But jeez, that was still the highlight of _my_ day.


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Woulda been way funnier if he'd gotten smacked in the face.  XD  But jeez, that was still the highlight of _my_ day.



 XD yeah i was really hoping that jackass would yawn and have a shoe stuck in his mouth XD


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

i was like wtf??? he just threw one of his sh- and couldnt even finish thinking that he threw the second one XD , that was really funny , then i saw it again and tough , what a stupid , he should have aimed better =P. and today i just saw the news about those games going around right now XD. very funny =P


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

lol im still slightly giggleing at the whole thing its just so freaking funny, shoes! who the fudge throws shoes at someone let alone the freaking president XD i really wanna know what the journalist was actually thinking...


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> lol im still slightly giggleing at the whole thing its just so freaking funny, shoes! who the fudge throws shoes at someone let alone the freaking president XD i really wanna know what the journalist was actually thinking...



too bad he didnt toss a frag XD


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

murder = a bad thing XD


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 17, 2008)

He should have aimed down more.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 17, 2008)

Those shoes should have hit bush.
And they should have been made of lead.
And they should have been covered in spikes.

Vid was funny though, made me lol.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 17, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Woulda been way funnier if he'd gotten smacked in the face.  XD  But jeez, that was still the highlight of _my_ day.



And mine. ;3


----------



## Bambi (Dec 17, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> true, but the look on the presidents face made me laugh so freaking hard HDTV XD he dodged the first shoe like a ninja then popped back up and smiled at the guy.


 
All the Bush Haters can say what they want -- he's got more reflexes then John McCain ever will.

He's even giving Barrack Obama a run for his money.



> Those shoes should have hit bush.
> And they should have been made of lead.
> And they should have been covered in spikes.


 
Cuz killin' him maeks teh irak demons and mujihadeen goe away LOLOL


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 18, 2008)

Who throws shoes at ninja Bush?


----------



## dietrc70 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sernion said:


> Angry at the journalist for not aiming better.


 
It wasn't his fault, our prez just has wickedly fast reflexes.

It was actually the first time Bush has impressed me with his abilities.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 18, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> It wasn't his fault, our prez just has wickedly fast reflexes.
> 
> It was actually the first time Bush has impressed me with his abilities.


 
I know!  >>  I don't think I would have reacted so quickly, I'd be standing there going "Wat in the--*SMACKED WITH SHOE*"


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh God, I just realised! The rumors are true! He IS a Jedi! X3
Cheesewulf: The shoes were taken in as "evidence".


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2008)

*ROLL: 20 v. DC 19* Reflex save vs. flying shoe successful


----------



## psycoskunk (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Talvi (Dec 18, 2008)

The last two posts have me full of nerdy adrenaline.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 18, 2008)

psycoskunk said:


>


 
Oh hell yes.  XD


----------



## psycoskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Oh hell yes. XD


 
It's my sig for another site. It's too lage for the FAF, though.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2008)

Character Sheet

Name: Dubya
Race: Bush (preferred class: Moron)
Class: Moron

Racial attribute penalties: -10 INT -10 WIS
Bonus racial feats: Bullheaded, Skill Focus: Bluff
Bonus class spell: Empty Mind unlimited uses/day

13 STR
15 CON
15 DEX
3 INT
3 WIS
13 CHA

HP: 12
Feats taken at 1st level: Lightning Reflexes, Dodge
Skill points allocated: +4 Bluff, +4 Perform

Due to being dropped on his head repeatedly when he was little, Dubya has a high resistance to psychic attacks, like those of the mindflayer.

(yeah, it's a bit rough, but I'm REALLY rusty)


----------



## psycoskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

Although it would've been impressive if he actually caught the shoe.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 18, 2008)

psycoskunk said:


> Although it would've been impressive if he actually caught the shoe.


He doesn't have Improved Evasion yet.


----------



## psycoskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

Talvi said:


> He doesn't have Improved Evasion yet.


 
He needs another 4 years in office for that.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2008)

Talvi said:


> He doesn't have Improved Evasion yet.



He'd actually need the Deflect Arrows feat which isn't worth taking, unless you're a Monk who gets it for free at 5 I think.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, not worth taking, why I forgot about it I guess.


----------



## Azure (Dec 18, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Character Sheet
> 
> Name: Dubya
> Race: Bush (preferred class: Moron)
> ...


So Dubya is like a budding githyanki?  Possibilities=Endless.


----------



## theLight (Dec 18, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 18, 2008)

i hope Obama has ninja training like bush XD


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 18, 2008)

player bush was challenge by muslim reporter!


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2008)

Iraqi reporter: "wtf how did i miss? u hax"
Bush: "lol, shoulda put more points into thrown weapons skill, nub"


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 18, 2008)

president prof is so over powered....


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 18, 2008)

I laughed then wondered who actually throws a shoe in the first place. My president has ninja skillz.

I cant wait to see what Obama does when a shoe is thrown at him.


----------



## rollabottom (Dec 19, 2008)

All i want to know is where is the hell the secret service was.... jumping in front of shoes? stopping s second shoe based projectile? ...no

what do we pay them for again?


----------



## dietrc70 (Dec 19, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Character Sheet
> 
> Name: Dubya
> Race: Bush (preferred class: Moron)
> ...


 
ROTF!

"Automatic saving throw vs. Logic"

Any character of Intellectual or Clerical class attempting a moral/logical attack must save vs. "Empty Mind" or suffer INT -10 for ten turns.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

XD freakin awsome char sheet i lol'd


----------



## Tagwyn (Dec 19, 2008)

Despite my hate for the Bush Administration, I still felt the urge to draw my sidearm and shoot the guy after he threw the first shoe.  It being simply an insult or not, the might have hidden a grenade in his shoe.  The president is the Alpha in the pack that makes up the United States Army.  Pack is pack, and we support one another.  Although sadly, its more like the lower support the upper nowadays.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 19, 2008)

I smiled at it.  It was pretty funny.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Its an insult.  But whats the sad part is that he missed.


Also if they were leather shoes, would that be animal abuse?  I mean if they had hit, it would have put them in contact with a rock and that hurts the animal.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Oh God, I just realised! The rumors are true! He IS a Jedi! X3
> Cheesewulf: The shoes were taken in as "evidence".


 

Correction TwilightV


He is a sith.  but is the the master or the apprentice?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> Correction TwilightV
> 
> 
> He is a sith.  but is the the master or the apprentice?



more like the masters caretaker if you ask me >.>


----------



## FourLetterWord (Dec 19, 2008)

four! more! shoes!


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 22, 2008)

lolol i think the president would be like a jar jar jedi XD


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

what makes me laugh is when they say "luckily no one was injured" WHAT? "excpet the guy who tried to restrain him, he ended up with a black eye" ha lol.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 22, 2008)

i i just cant get over how funny his expresion was though XD


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 22, 2008)

Bush: Hahahah! Your attack was futile! Mere shoes cannot hurt ME!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

i remember watching this before i went to school, i was laughing so hard.


----------



## mattprower08 (Dec 22, 2008)

so funny XD, his timing dodges were really good too XD, as for the guy that got restrained, i feel kinds sorry for him, because even though bush didn't get hit, he did ^^;


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2008)

Geez, you people are still all over this? It's old news already.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 22, 2008)

old news can still be hilariouse


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

It stopped being funny like before the second day.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nah, I still LOL at it. I don't care that much but, ARCEUS! HE MISSED! WHY???


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Nah, I still LOL at it. I don't care that much but, ARCEUS! HE MISSED! WHY???



Good for you cause I don't.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2008)

To miss TWICE, especially the first time, from such a distance, it must have been staged or somthing.
So much from me.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 22, 2008)

VADER: "You missed."

Shoechucker: D:

VADER: "HOW COULD YOU POSSIBLY MISS?"

(why can I not find that comic strip >:/ )


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 22, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> OMG i so freaking LOL'd http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wrChJjpFVc



jsyk i stopped reading right there


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 22, 2008)

I smiled briefly. I did like Bush's reaction to the incident and his comments afterwards about democracy and whatnot. Say what you want about his policies, the man has a sense of humour at least.


----------



## Lacerta X (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh man, I love sock and awe! The look on GW's face when you hit him with a shoe! Love it! :grin:


----------



## Beeboi (Jan 1, 2009)

I saw that video on Yahoo a yesterday.  I don't think Allah would much appreciate his believers hucking footwear at world leaders.


----------



## kamunt (Jan 1, 2009)

He should've flown a peniscopter into Bush's eye instead. (Link NSFW.)


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 1, 2009)

Personally, I found it pretty funny, and so did Gorge Bush from his expression XD. Good thing he moves fast. But it seemed less funny when you see how upset and serious the man that threw it was. =/


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 1, 2009)

I love how many spoofs there are!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 2, 2009)

TDGSeal said:


> I love how many spoofs there are!



If it involves the Idiot-in-Chief you can bet it will get plenty of attention.  Remember the pretzel-choking?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 3, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Who throws a shoe? Seriously?


That really hurt! I'm going to have a lump there, you idiot. Who throws a shoe!? Honestly, you fight like a woman!


----------

